# Need advise, seeing dr tonight



## archiebald (Aug 12, 2011)

I have had Hashis for 15 years. The last few years I have had issues keeping my numbers in one range, I can go from 4.38 to .007. My issue right now is I went on a week vacation forgot my levothyroxine, one thing I noticed is that I had no heart palps all week even thouh I was anxious on a cruise. I came home started the Levo and within 3 days I started getting what feels like svt runs (arrythmia) I have history but its been gone since my ablation. I stopped the meds for 2 days and everything calmed down and I started back with just 1/2 dose. (full dose is 150mcg) I was doing fine and then last night added taking the other half of the pill and today svt run. Can this really be from Levo? I have been on Levo for years but I just started a new batch coulod it be a bad batch or my body reacting to being off meds for a week. My tsh right now is 3.18 and my t3 is 2.16. I need the meds but I am getting afraid to take it. Wanted some advise before I go to my primary tonight and she tells me its not the meds. I cant get endo appt until December. Any advise would be appreciative.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

One idea is that you are having the heart palps due to being slightly hypothyroid because you skipped meds for a week. Or perhaps the week off meds "enabled" some antibodies to become more active, and now things are trying to straighten themselves out again. Grasping here....

I suspect things will get back to normal when you get back to your regular, consistent schedule...but it's definitely worth a discussion with your doctor.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I agree with Octavia. If I don't take my meds or don't take enough, I get the heart palps too.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'll third that. If I don't stay on a regular schedule with my meds (or if my thyroid swings hyper or hypo at random), the heart palps start back up again.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Just to clarify: you said you normally experience heart palps...it had happened before the week-long trip w/o levo? How 'dynamic' has your hashis been over the years? Have you had episodes of high/hyper symptoms?

It could be your own organ throwing out extra hormones, a sort of going away present? When did the palps start for you?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Once upon a time........

An aquaintance with Hashimoto's, unbeknownst to many of us, was in the early stages of dementia. She forgot to take her Synthroid for a couple weeks. Suddenly the heart palpitations came on and, living by herself, she called 911. The ambulance took her to the hospital; it was later revealed that she had also forgotten to take other meds.

Long story short.......one of the other meds was Lithium for her bipolar disorder. She had a psychotic break in the hospital and was catatonic for a few months. Once she "came back" and was regulated on her drugs the challenge was to get her to move into an assisted living place.

I tell this story to demonstrate that forgetting to take hypothyroid meds can cause a domino effect, especially when coupled with the early signs of dementia.


----------



## archiebald (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you for all the posts. We reviewed my last couple of blood tests and my thyroid has a big swing, she feels we need to work on t3 and switch me to Armour. She thinks my body is not converting the Levothyroxine. I am hoping that it will make me more stable. Has anyone tried switching with good or bad results? I will give anything a try.

Surge, I have had heart palps and arrythmias for years. I get the heart palps them on a regular basis. On vacation I was free of these annoying things. After three days on Levo they started again, I then stopped everything calmed down. Then I was taking 1/2 pill for a few days and all was good. I then added the other half at night and boom damn things got worse. I dont know if its really the levo or a hormone swing, I exhaust myself trying to figure it all out.

I am hopeful Armour can make a change in my symptoms in general until I can see an Endo in December.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

We'll keep our fingers crossed for you!


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan and that you have a good doctor to hash this out with. I think there's some good advice here for transitioning to Armour already posted, if you search the forums.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

archiebald said:


> I have had Hashis for 15 years. The last few years I have had issues keeping my numbers in one range, I can go from 4.38 to .007. My issue right now is I went on a week vacation forgot my levothyroxine, one thing I noticed is that I had no heart palps all week even thouh I was anxious on a cruise. I came home started the Levo and within 3 days I started getting what feels like svt runs (arrythmia) I have history but its been gone since my ablation. I stopped the meds for 2 days and everything calmed down and I started back with just 1/2 dose. (full dose is 150mcg) I was doing fine and then last night added taking the other half of the pill and today svt run. Can this really be from Levo? I have been on Levo for years but I just started a new batch coulod it be a bad batch or my body reacting to being off meds for a week. My tsh right now is 3.18 and my t3 is 2.16. I need the meds but I am getting afraid to take it. Wanted some advise before I go to my primary tonight and she tells me its not the meds. I cant get endo appt until December. Any advise would be appreciative.


When you say ablation, do you mean surgical removal?


----------



## archiebald (Aug 12, 2011)

A heart ablation most defintely does not include removal, lol

They go into the heart through a vein in groin and into the heart, in people with arrythmias we have extra passage ways that the hearts electrical system can occasionally go through and cause an arrythmia, the ablation they map out the pathway and burn it so that the hearts electric system can no longer take that path, so I guess they do remove the extra passage way.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Andros said:


> When you say ablation, do you mean surgical removal?


Thought you meant thyroid ablation.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

I figured you meant cardiac ablation with your history of palpitations. What did your doc say?


----------

